
Avoid premature optimisation, but keep your options open - cturner
http://songseed.org/post/20200812.aa.premature.optimisation.html
======
pmdulaney
Prefer "Avoid premature optimisation _and_ keep your options open."

The word "but" should be used when introducing a contrary or adversative
expression; premature optimization is a means of keeping your options open.

